# Chimichurri Steak (TNT)



## GB (Feb 14, 2005)

Chimichurri Steak

Flank or Skirt steak

For the marinade:
1/4 cup chopped garlic
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 cups orange juice
1/2 cup fresh lime juice
1/2 cup EVOO
4 tbsp kosher salt
1 tbsp black pepper
2 tsp dried oregano
1 tbsp chopped fresh cilantro

Saute garlic and onions till soft. Put in a zip lock bag and add the rest of the ingredients. Put flank or skirt steaks in the marinade bag and squeeze out as much air as possible. Marinate for 24 hours.

Take steak and pat dry. Grill steak until med rare. Let steaks rest then slice thin on the bias. Serve with Chimichurri Sauce

(You can blend all the ingredients before adding them to the ziplock bag, but I think I always forget that step and it works just fine).


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks, GB.  I copied and pasted this recipe into my files.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh wow GB this sounds wonderful and full of flavors I love.  Thanks!


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2006)

Enjoy Sizz. This one always goes over so well.


----------

